# Medicare replacements versus traditional Medicare when billing incident-to?



## kristilincoln (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi - i was wondering if anyone had any information about billing incident-to for Medicare replacements. I cannot find anything that specifically states that it's the same or any different... 

Thanks in advance for your help.
Kristi Lincoln, CPC


----------



## vhinton (Jan 18, 2011)

We treat it the same as Medicare.  For example HealthNet Sr. Care follows Mcr guide lines call them at 800-289-2818.  Attending must be present when Resident sees a Pt. that has Fed-Ins. Plan and use the GC-modifier... Not sure this helps but this is what we do.


----------

